# установка Grub на SATA

## atix

Всем привет ! Столкнулся с такой проблемой : установка Gentoo на диск SATA. То,что после смены корневого каталога она в упор не видиттого,что находится еа сидюке я еще обошел.Но:во время установки я неустановил Grub в MBR.СМнова загрузился с LiveCD,смонтировал все,опять сменил корневой каталог и стал прописывать GRUB

при ручной установке

root (hd0,0)  грит uncnow file system

на grub-install /dev/sda тоже чойто ругается (дословно не помню)

диск разбит :

sda1    boot   primary   NTFS    -винда

sda5    boot     logical     ext2    - загрузочный

sda6               logical      swap

sda3              primary    ext3    - корневой раздел  

в бивисе винт висит как secondary master

в primary master - сидюк (на IDE )

----------

## ba

 *atix wrote:*   

> root (hd0,0)  грит uncnow file system
> 
> sda5    boot     logical     ext2    - загрузочный

 

логично...

если /boot sda5, то и пиши root (hd0,4)

----------

## mango123

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *atix wrote:*   root (hd0,0)  грит uncnow file system
> 
> sda5    boot     logical     ext2    - загрузочный 
> 
> логично...
> ...

 

Груб надо ставить в bootable раздел.

У меня, вообще, груб стоит на /dev/sda1 и он swap 

Но есть один ньюанс. Сам когда то наткнулся на эти грабли. 

Grub очень хочет, что бы был такой файлик как /etc/mtab

А по сему - во время инсталляции, перед установкой GRUB-а, не забываем давать эту команду:

```
# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

ну а потом:

```
# grub-install /dev/sda
```

и всё будет ОК   :Wink: 

----------

## ba

 *mango123 wrote:*   

> Груб надо ставить в bootable раздел.

 

так он ж в mbr ставит...

----------

## mango123

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*   Груб надо ставить в bootable раздел. 
> 
> так он ж в mbr ставит...

 

да... сорри, я что то с тормозил. 

Но суть от этого не меняется  :Wink: 

----------

## atix

Снес нафиг NTFS чтоб проще было думать   :Embarassed: !,запустил(прввда ао времязагрузки вываливается какая то ошибка(какая не знаю не мониторе нифига не видно:весь текст както "замазан"видно только Воот: елееле методом научного тыка въехал,что нужно вслепую вбить /dev/sda3 он теперь корневой после чего все становится нормально видно)

----------

## atix

Подскажите,в чем огут быть грабли икак их исправить ?  :Question: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *atix wrote:*   

> Подскажите,в чем огут быть грабли икак их исправить ? 

 Не разбивать диск абы как. Вообще, без проблем загружаются primary разделы, потому что так было когда-то давно (во времена 5Мб винчестеров) придумано. Более правильно для тебя делать примерно так:

sda1 -- винднавоз (она любит до слез первый раздел первого диска)

sda2 -- своп

sda3 -- /boot

sda4 -- его нет, так как эта запись указывает на расширенный раздел extended, но в fdisk'е его надо указать явно, с последнего свободного цилиндра (он по умолчанию выбирается) и до конца (тоже по умолчанию) 

Далее -- по вкусу, но как минимум необходим корневой раздел, следовательно,

sda5 - /

не помешают

sda6 /usr

sda7 /var

sda8 /home

sda9 /tmp

Это не жесткая схема, сам я использую lvm2 или evms, чтобы не бить сами диски, а иметь "виртуальные" разделы с подвижными границами. Или иметь возможность добавить емкость еще одного винта к одному или нескольким разделам, а потом его при необходимости убрать  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Далее -- по вкусу, но как минимум необходим корневой раздел, следовательно,
> 
> sda5 - /
> 
> не помешают
> ...

 

А в extended раздел разве влезит больше 4 логических партиций?.. Помоему sda8 будет последней возможностью.

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> А в extended раздел разве влезит больше 4 логических партиций?.. Помоему sda8 будет последней возможностью.

 

влезет

----------

## _Sir_

 *viy wrote:*   

> А в extended раздел разве влезит больше 4 логических партиций?.. Помоему sda8 будет последней возможностью.

 Он называется расширенный, в силу своей "виртуальности" потому что далее, начиная с MBR, в первом секторе очередного не праймари раздела будет запись, аналогичная Partional Table, но из двух элементов, некий Дейзи-чэйн: первый элемент указывает на сектор, содержащий начало текущего раздела, а вторая запись указывает на сектор, содержащий следующую BR. В последнем разделе есть только запись, ссылающаяся на себя. Поэтому число разделов может быть от 1 до некоего разумного количества  :Smile:  У меня бывали и номера 12, когда стояло три операционки.

----------

## atix

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *atix wrote:*   Подскажите,в чем огут быть грабли икак их исправить ?  sda1 -- винднавоз (она любит до слез первый раздел первого диска)
> 
> sda2 -- своп
> 
> sda3 -- /boot
> ...

 

а как это будет выглядеть в cfdisk?Наглядно?sda4 просто небудет и за sda3 будет sda5   :Question: ?я нивига в этом не рублю  :Embarassed: !Если влом объяснять то хоть линком ткните,буду признителен !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## atix

зы:забыл главное на данный момент :в схеме 

sda1 -- винднавоз (она любит до слез первый раздел первого диска) 

sda2 -- своп 

sda3 -- /boot 

sda4 -- его нет, так как эта запись указывает на расширенный раздел extended, но в fdisk'е его надо указать явно, с последнего свободного цилиндра (он по умолчанию выбирается) и до конца (тоже по умолчанию) 

Далее -- по вкусу, но как минимум необходим корневой раздел, следовательно, 

sda5 - / 

какие разделы делать logical а какие ptimary ?  :Question: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *atix wrote:*   

> зы:забыл главное на данный момент :в схеме 
> 
> sda1 -- винднавоз (она любит до слез первый раздел первого диска) 
> 
> sda2 -- своп 
> ...

 В схеме именования дисковых разделов линукс логика проста: с 1 до 4 это разделы Primary, а начиная с 5 -- Logical. Это связано с тем, что в Partional Table (таблице разбиения диска в MBR) можно сделать только четыре записи. Поэтому или до 4-х первичных разделов, или до трех первичных и один расширенный, а все логические образуются уже за счет расширенного раздела. Напомню, что делать расширенный раздел в данном случае нужно от конца третьего раздела до конца всего диска, иначе у тебя останется место, которое даже fdisk не даст тебе использовать.

----------

